# windows handy (LG-E900) wie mit PC verbinden?



## AntiFanboy (2. Dezember 2012)

hallo erstmal

da mein S2 beim downhilln dran glauben musste hat mir meine freundin vorübergehend ihr altes LG E900 gegeben...
da ich sehr viel musik horch unterwegs wollte ich nun wissen wie das geht das ich das handy mit dem PC verbinden kann?!

wie beim S2 - also usb kabel ran und schon gehts - geht das nicht... das LG wird nicht als wechselmedium erkannt (ein android handy schon ein windosphone nicht - super -.-^ )

ich hab mir zune runtergeladen und installiert + konte erstellt - doch auch wenn das program offen ist und ich das handy anschließe wird es nicht erkannt - was soll das?? 

ich hab schon rumgelsen aber komm zu keiner lösung -.- und immer über youtube horchen nervt!!!!

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen 

mit freundlichen grüßen

AntiFanboy


----------



## Ahab (2. Dezember 2012)

Wurde das Phone ordentlich installiert? Also Treiber? Wird es von Windows erkannt?


----------



## Spone (3. Dezember 2012)

schau mal in den zune optionen ob du es dadrüber installieren kannst
aber komisch, mein lumia 800 erkennt zune sofort wenn es angeschloßen wird genau wie das omnia 7 vorher
damit hatte ich bisher noch nie probleme


----------



## AntiFanboy (4. Dezember 2012)

> Wurde das Phone ordentlich installiert? Also Treiber? Wird es von Windows erkannt?



nein wurde es nicht...
hab es schon 2x deinstalliert und neu, auch von microsoft die hilfschritte befolgt aber leider ohne erfolg... andere handys werden problemlos erkannt^^



> schau mal in den zune optionen ob du es dadrüber installieren kannst
> aber komisch, mein lumia 800 erkennt zune sofort wenn es angeschloßen wird genau wie das omnia 7 vorher
> damit hatte ich bisher noch nie probleme



schon geschaut aber wüsste nicht wie....
ja vlt liegts daran das ich ein update machen müsste vom handy? - geht ironischerweise nur über den pc -.-


----------



## Ahab (4. Dezember 2012)

Mal an einem anderen PC probiert?


----------



## AntiFanboy (6. Dezember 2012)

nope^^

das müsst ich noch probiern - thx


----------

